# Alter Sack, Lizenz und Bundesliga



## Ixle (25. Januar 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin inzwischen Mitte 40 und überlege mir, für dieses Jahr eine Lizenz zu beantragen.
Hintergrund ist der, dass mein Sohn inzwischen in der U19 Lizenz fährt und ich so die Möglichkeit hätte, bei einigen Rennen, zu denen ich den Sohn sowieso begleite, ebenfalls mitfahren könnte. Macht mehr Spaß, als nur zuzuschauen.

Leider habe ich kaum Ahnung, wie das mit dem Reglement ist und hoffe, dass mir hier jemand helfen kann.

Konkret geht es darum: 

Wenn ich eine Lizenz habe, muss ich immer in der Lizenzklasse fahren, egal ob Rennrad oder MTB, egal ob Marathon oder Bundesliga. Ist das richtig? Ich darf dann nicht Hobbyklasse melden?
Könnte ich dann „so einfach“ bei den Bundesligarennen starten, oder gibt es da weitere Vorgaben?

Zu meiner Leistungsfähigkeit: Ich habe letztes Jahr 3 von 4 gefahrenen Rennen in der AK gewonnen (Münsingen, Singen, Bad Waldsee) und war auch in der Gesamtwertung immer recht weit vorne, auf jeden Fall immer vor einigen Lizenzfahrern.

Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir ein paar Infos geben würdet, gerne auch ausführlicher, wenn ihr Zeit und Lust habt. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Biker 82 (25. Januar 2022)

Hi,

sobald du eine Lizenz beantragt hast ist es in dieser Saison vorbei mit Hobbyklasse. Wird zwar gerade bei Marathons nicht kontrolliert ist aber unfair und deine Mitstreiter bemerken es direkt.
Mitte 40 bedeutet Senioren 2. Mir sind keine Rennen bekannt, bei denen du nicht direkt starten könntest. DM ist auch kein Problem!
Bei vielen Marathons hast du halt den Vorteil im ersten Startblock zu stehen. Du sparst dir die stressige Aufholjagd zu beginn und kannst auch noch kurz vorm Start in den Block reinkommen. In der Hobbyklasse musst du ja teilweise schon 30 Minuten vorher rumstehen um eine vernünftige Position zu haben.

VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ritzel007 (25. Januar 2022)

Es gibt da noch diesen Abschnitt in der Sportordnung:

---- Zitat Anfang -----
4.4 Teilnahme an Wettbewerben
4.4.1 Allgemeines
(1) Für alle von der UCI betreuten und reglementierten Disziplinen gilt: Ein über den BDR lizenzierter Sportler darf nur an solchen Radsport-Veranstaltungen teilnehmen, die vom BDR, einem LV bzw. einem der UCI angeschlossenen Verband genehmigt und ordnungsgemäß ausgeschrieben worden sind.
---- Zitat Ende -----

Danach darfst du als Lizenzfahrer nicht bei Rennen starten die nicht beim BDR angemeldet sind. Das betrifft evtl. kleinere Marathons oder die Enduro E1 Serie. Vor einigen Jahren hat es deswegen mal Ärger gegeben, seitdem scheint diese Regel aber nicht ernsthaft durchgesetzt zu werden. 
Dafür ist es mit Lizenz weniger aufwendig z.B. bei italienischen Rennen zu starten.


----------



## Ixle (25. Januar 2022)

Biker 82 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> sobald du eine Lizenz beantragt hast ist es in dieser Saison vorbei mit Hobbyklasse. Wird zwar gerade bei Marathons nicht kontrolliert ist aber unfair und deine Mitstreiter bemerken es direkt.
> Mitte 40 bedeutet Senioren 2. Mir sind keine Rennen bekannt, bei denen du nicht direkt starten könntest. DM ist auch kein Problem!
> ...


Okay, so hatte ich mir das vorgestellt. Man kann halt nicht alles haben…
Entweder die Hobbyklasse gewinnen, oder bei den “Richtigen“ eher hinterherfahren.
Marathon-DM hatte ich mir auch überlegt, wäre natürlich schon cool. In Singen letztes Jahr wäre da Top 5 auf jeden Fall drinnen gewesen, eventuell sogar noch ein bisschen mehr.

Normalerweise gibt es aber keine Extrawertung für Senioren Lizenz, sondern es werden alle _Lizenzfahrer*_ in einen Topf geworfen, oder?

* Edit, weil hier Blödsinn stand!


----------



## Ixle (25. Januar 2022)

ritzel007 schrieb:


> Es gibt da noch diesen Abschnitt in der Sportordnung:
> 
> ---- Zitat Anfang -----
> 4.4 Teilnahme an Wettbewerben
> ...



Okay, das würde ich riskieren, falls  ich überhaupt an so einem Rennen teilnehmen wollen würde. Weiß nicht so genau, wie das hier bei den kleinen Rennen in der Umgebung ist.


----------



## Biker 82 (25. Januar 2022)

Ixle schrieb:


> Normalerweise gibt es aber keine Extrawertung für Senioren Lizenz, sondern es werden alle _Lizenzfahrer*_ in einen Topf geworfen, oder?
> 
> * Edit, weil hier Blödsinn stand!


Ab Senioren 2 gibt es in der Regel schon eine Extrawertung.


----------



## Ixle (25. Januar 2022)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Weißt du, oder auch jemand anders, wenn ich Bundesliga fahren würde, ob es da einen Massenstart für alle Lizenzfahrer ab Elite gibt, oder ob die Senioren ein extra Rennen haben? Ich habe etwas bedenken, mit den Profis zusammen zu starten, die sind dann doch ein paar Klassen besser…


----------



## ritzel007 (26. Januar 2022)

Ixle schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
> Weißt du, oder auch jemand anders, wenn ich Bundesliga fahren würde, ob es da einen Massenstart für alle Lizenzfahrer ab Elite gibt, oder ob die Senioren ein extra Rennen haben? Ich habe etwas bedenken, mit den Profis zusammen zu starten, die sind dann doch ein paar Klassen besser…


Das ist Sache des Veranstalters. Je nach Disziplin und Anzahl der Meldungen wird kein eigenes Rennen ausgetragen sondern die Starts erfolgen zeitlich gestaffelt oder es werden Rennklassen zusammen gefasst.


----------



## Biker 82 (26. Januar 2022)

Angenehmer sind halt getrennte Rennen. Bei einem gemeinsamen Rennen kann es dir passieren vorzeitig rausgenommen zu werden. Gerade bei höherklassigen Rennen ist das der Fall.


----------



## frankcasalla (26. Januar 2022)

Ixle schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
> Weißt du, oder auch jemand anders, wenn ich Bundesliga fahren würde, ob es da einen Massenstart für alle Lizenzfahrer ab Elite gibt, oder ob die Senioren ein extra Rennen haben? Ich habe etwas bedenken, mit den Profis zusammen zu starten, die sind dann doch ein paar Klassen besser…


Natürlich fährst du nicht mit der Herren -Hauptklasse als Senior 2 dein Rennen.
Beim NRW Cup starten die Senioren 1/2/3/4 zusammen und werden später getrennt gewertet.Die Strecken  sind richtig schön anspruchsvoll!
Heftig runter und heftig rauf- kein Vergleich zu den 70 Kilometer Runden beim Marathon.
Renndauer 60- 75 Minuten.
Leider sind die Teilnehmerzahlen eher bescheiden.NRW Cup Finale 2019 oder 2020 in der Seniorenklasse 1/2/3/4 insgesamt 12 Fahrer.Von den 12 Fahrern gehörten 5 zur absoluten Spitze in Deutschland.
In der Senioren Hobbyklasse waren 60 Fahrer am Start!


----------



## Ixle (26. Januar 2022)

Interessant,  danke. 
Mir würde die Hobbyklasse ja reichen, aber bei zB den Bundesligarennen wird doch normalerweise gar keine Hobbyklasse angeboten, oder täusche ich mich da?
Wenn getrennt gestartet werden würde, würde ich das glaube ich einfach mal versuchen. Es ist so schwierig, da Informationen zu bekommen. Auf rad-net stehen zwar schon Termine, auf den Veranstalterhomepages finde ich bisher aber nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankcasalla (26. Januar 2022)

Hier mal Heubach 2022





						Startseite | BiketheRock
					






					biketherock.heubach.de
				



Dort fährst du Elite Herren international


----------



## Ixle (26. Januar 2022)

frankcasalla schrieb:


> Hier mal Heubach 2022
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Weißt du, seit wann das online ist?
Ich war die letzten Tage immer wieder auf der Seite und es wurde immer nur das Rennen von 2021 angezeigt. Auch heute Morgen noch. Oder bin ich zu blöd 
Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank an dich!

Bist du so etwas schon mal mitgefahren? Macht das Sinn? Fahren da auch andere Senioren mit?

Übrigens noch zu dem NRW-Cup, von dem du oben schreibst. Das ist halt für den Veranstalter auch echt blöd, wenn so wenig Starter da sind, das lohnt sich für den dann eben auch nicht wirklich. Schade, dass ich viel zu weit im Süden wohne (nahe Albstadt), sonst würde ich mir das überlegen.


----------



## Zaskaringelb (27. Januar 2022)

Ixle schrieb:


> Entweder die Hobbyklasse gewinnen, oder bei den “Richtigen“ eher hinterherfahren.


Die Regeln wurden ja schon erklärt, aber diese Aussage würde ich mal gern in der Praxis sehen, da gibt´s sicher was zu lachen. Die Lizenz ist keine "Belohnung" für Leistung sondern für jeden zu haben der sie will, demnach sagt sie erst einmal nichts über Leistung aus.
Gerade bei den Masterklassen gibt´s da so einige Überraschungen im Bereich Hobby bei MTB und CX. Wer in die Top5 in den Hobbyklassen will muß schon richtig was zeigen können, bei dem was ich letztes Jahr (in NRW) hatte verhält sich das oft so;
Lizenz Master kaum 15 Starter (1/3 schwach), Hobby Master 40+ X Starter (die Hälfte davon echt Hobby und schwach-sorry für den Ausdruck).
Hobby Master inkl. Ex-Deutsche Meister und Ex-Tour de France Starter.
Schnellste Rundenzeit gefahren in der Hobbyklasse.

Bei vielen Rennen ist das dann eben eine Parallelwelt.


----------



## Zaskaringelb (27. Januar 2022)

Doppel


----------



## frankcasalla (27. Januar 2022)

Bei den MTB Rennen in der Hobbyklasse gibt es richtig starke Fahrer ,ein gutes Mittelfeld und richtige Hobbyfahrer die zweimal in der Woche zum Spaß radfahren.

In der Lizenzklasse gibt es die weniger ambitionierten Spaßfahrer nicht.Soll heißen das ein sehr guter Hobbyfahrer in der Herren-Hauptklasse kein Land sieht!


----------



## Zaskaringelb (27. Januar 2022)

Bei uns in RLP sind die Hobby/Lizenz manchmal zusammen gestartet, da waren unter den Top10 immer 3-4 Hobbystarter dabei, so schlecht sind die nicht. Wenn man nicht in einem Verein ist, so wie ich selbst auch, dann ist man eben Hobbystarter, viele Lizenzinhaber wollen sich halt über allen anderen sehen und die Regeln uralter Männer des BDR ausleben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ixle (27. Januar 2022)

Zaskaringelb schrieb:


> Die Regeln wurden ja schon erklärt, aber diese Aussage würde ich mal gern in der Praxis sehen, da gibt´s sicher was zu lachen. Die Lizenz ist keine "Belohnung" für Leistung sondern für jeden zu haben der sie will, demnach sagt sie erst einmal nichts über Leistung aus.
> Gerade bei den Masterklassen gibt´s da so einige Überraschungen im Bereich Hobby bei MTB und CX. Wer in die Top5 in den Hobbyklassen will muß schon richtig was zeigen können, bei dem was ich letztes Jahr (in NRW) hatte verhält sich das oft so;
> Lizenz Master kaum 15 Starter (1/3 schwach), Hobby Master 40+ X Starter (die Hälfte davon echt Hobby und schwach-sorry für den Ausdruck).
> Hobby Master inkl. Ex-Deutsche Meister und Ex-Tour de France Starter.
> ...


Ich will jetzt hier auf keinen Fall auf eine virtuelle "Schwanzvergleich"-Diskussion (bitte entschuldigt den Ausdruck!) raus. 
Deine Aussage "da gibt's sicher was zu lachen" finde ich fehl am Platz. Können wir uns nicht auf anständigem Niveau unterhalten? Du kennst mich nicht und hast offensichtlich meinen Eingangspost nicht (richtig) gelesen, dort stand nämlich:


Ixle schrieb:


> Zu meiner Leistungsfähigkeit: Ich habe letztes Jahr 3 von 4 gefahrenen Rennen in der AK gewonnen (Münsingen, Singen, Bad Waldsee) und war auch in der Gesamtwertung immer recht weit vorne, auf jeden Fall immer vor einigen Lizenzfahrern


Ich schrieb das nicht, um zu zeigen, was für ein toller Kerl ich bin sondern nur, dass man meine Leistungsfähigkeit grob einordnen kann um besser einschätzen zu können, ob das mit den Lizenz- und vor allem Bundeslligarennen Sinn macht.

Es scheint sich wohl herauszukristallisieren, dass ich logischerweise gegen die Hauptklasse kein Land sehe, in der Masterklasse aber ganz gut mitfahren könnte. 
Jetzt ist eben noch die Frage was passiert, wenn alle zusammen starten, so wie das in Heubach geplant ist.

BTW: Dass ich gegen einen Uwe Hardter und ähnliche Fahrer keine Chance habe, erklärt sich wohl von selbst, kann aber leider auch nicht mein Anspruch sein.


----------



## Zaskaringelb (27. Januar 2022)

Ixle schrieb:


> Deine Aussage "da gibt's sicher was zu lachen" finde ich fehl am Platz. Können wir uns nicht auf anständigem Niveau unterhalten? Du kennst mich nicht und hast offensichtlich meinen Eingangspost nicht (richtig) gelesen, dort stand nämlich:
> Ich schrieb das nicht, um zu zeigen, was für ein toller Kerl ich bin sondern nur, dass man meine Leistungsfähigkeit grob einordnen kann um besser einschätzen zu können, ob das mit den Lizenz- und vor allem Bundeslligarennen Sinn macht.
> Es scheint sich wohl herauszukristallisieren, dass ich logischerweise gegen die Hauptklasse kein Land sehe, in der Masterklasse aber ganz gut mitfahren könnte.


Dann war das ein Mißverständnis. Es ging mir nur um die Mutmaßung das nach dem schlechtesten Lizenzfahrer der beste Hobbyfahrer kommt, egal in welcher Mastersklasse Du unterwegs bist. Wer das meint soll das gerne mal ausprobieren, hier wurde ja schon gesagt das Hobbyfahrer in der Lizenzklasse kein Land sehen. Das habe ich beim RMC ganz anders erlebt, dort ist der Hobbysieger schnellere Runden gefahren als der Lizenzsieger. 
In der jeweiligen Lizenzklasse kann jeder ganz einfach in die Top10 fahren. Warum? Weil jeder Starter in den Top10 ist, so klein sind teilweise die Starterfelder, in der Hobbyklasse drängeln sich 50 Starter inklusive Ex-Profis wie Marcel Wüst. Da muß doch mal einer merken das der Radsport überholt werden muß, vor allem für jungere muß es interessanter werden und die 1000 Jahre alten Regeln gekappt werden.


----------



## Ixle (27. Januar 2022)

Alles klar, danke für die Erläuterungen 
Dass ein Marcel Wüst Hobbyklasse fährt, finde ich auch befremdlich, aber wo soll man die Grenze ziehen? Ich stelle mir da eine „faire“ Neuregelung nahezu unmöglich vor.

Ich denke, ich werde das dieses Jahr einfach mal versuchen, dann kann ich anschließend berichten, wie ich es empfand und welche Vor- und Nachteile es für mich gab. Muss nur noch mit dem Rest der Familien besprochen werden 

Eine weitere Frage habe ich noch an diejenigen, die die Strecken kennen. Bin bisher immer ohne Dropper-Post gefahren und das ging gerade so. Ich trainiere hin und wieder mal auf der Weltcupstrecke in Albstadt und fahre dort auch ohne. Vermutlich wäre ich dort mit einer Dropper aber schneller und vor allem sicherer unterwegs.
Kann da jemand einen Vergleich zu den BL-Rennen machen? Sind die vom technischen Anspruch ähnlich? Fahrt ihr mit oder ohne Dropper? Was würdet Ihr empfehlen?
Vielen Dank!


----------



## SpeedyGo (18. Dezember 2022)

Blaupause aus dem Motorsport?

Richtungsweisendes Urteil - keine Sanktionen gegen DMSB-Lizenznehmer wegen Teilnahme an RSC-Veranstaltungen​Einer der betreuenden Rechtsanwälte des Verfahrens, Patrick Wawrzinek, führt weiter aus: „Ab sofort können nach diesem Urteil alle Lizenznehmer des DMSB, ohne dafür vom DMSB in irgendeiner Form belangt oder benachteiligt werden zu dürfen, an den Veranstaltungen des RSC e. V. uneingeschränkt teilnehmen und diese Veranstaltungen in jeglicher Art und Weise unterstützen. Dies gilt dabei nicht nur für Profisportler und Menschen, die ihren überwiegenden Lebensunterhalt über den Motorsport bestreiten, nein, diese Aussage gilt für alle Motorsportler. *Diese Rechtsauffassung ist bisher in Deutschland noch nie derart eindeutig und klar formuliert in einem vergleichbaren Fall von einem Gericht vertreten worden und wird daher nicht nur im Motorsport große Auswirkungen haben.*


----------

